# Moss for fluval chi?



## megamax42 (Jan 10, 2011)

I've decided I'm growing tired of the inevitably doomed fern from petco that isn't actually an aquarium plant and I'm thinking java moss for the bottom of the tank. What do you guys think would be the best substrate for that? Also where would be the best place to buy it? Thanks for reading


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

What "fern" are you talking about from Petco? I've bought what they label as "aqua fern" I think, and it's actually just a Java Fern; fully aquatic, low light, and easily grown, but it grows best on a log or something. It will grow in the substrate, but not as well as it will when it's allowed to anchor to a log.

Java Moss will grow on pretty much anything. But you could also probably put some small swords in just plain gravel and have good luck. I've bought what are call Argentine Swords from Petco, and they did great when I was using just gravel. I've had them planted for about 4 months now, and they're only about 5" tall max, although I'm not how sure they're get after a long while.


----------



## megamax42 (Jan 10, 2011)

Can't remember the name of it anymore but I think I looked it up when I got home and there were people saying that its not actually an aquarium plant at all and will die within a few months, but I could be wrong since it hasn't been doing too bad. 

Java moss sounds like the route I'm gonna go then, thanks for the info. 

Also what do you think would grow best in the top of the pump for the fluval chi, or if anything at all could grow? I have the fake plant on the left, but I think it would be cool if I could get a real plant in there.


----------

